# DVR-522 : A Shady Deal?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

I have noticed Dish 522 receivers being auctioned on eBay, not for lease, but to own. If I were to buy one, would Dish activate it? I've been a Dish subscriber since 1996, so I don't think I would qualify as a new customer 

Now, before you all get on my case about "do a search," I did. There seems to be conflicting information. Some say play CDR roulette. Some say Dish has put their foot down and won't activate any. Some say it will be no problem. I guess I am looking for the definitive answer.


----------



## iamaddman (Jan 17, 2004)

I actually contacted an ebay buyer of a 322 which falls in to the same scenario as a 522, and they said they had no problem activating. I also spoke with a dish CSR, who says they are recieving lots of complaints from existing customers not being able to get these tuners. He said Dish will probably allow existing customers to get them next quarter after production picks up on these units.


----------



## sarama711 (Feb 23, 2004)

I recently bought (not leased) a 522. It took them about an hour to activate it, but they never said anything about my being a current customer. For what it's worth, the customer service rep. couldn't activate the receiver using the "normal" procedure (he couldn't understand why) and had to have a supervisor assist him. 

I had the same worries that you did, though...

I say go for it.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I could get more use out of a 522 than I can my current 510. The wife hates having it tied up recording something when she wants to watch something else. I can't blame her. I feel the same way. Can't wait until the 522 gets to the mainstream for the rest of us.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Presence DISH has had a shortage of receivers the 522 and 322 are the only receivers DISH has not had a shortage of. Both receivers have had software bugs which is normal for DISH network new products, they make BETA testers out of new adopters. The 322 and 522 are not for sale to existing DHP customers or to other existing customers, "OFFICIALLY". Dealers who have no interest in the customers have been unloading the receivers on ebay against DISH rules. I believe some of these dealers may no longer be dealers but the product is still showing up for sale. DISH officially will not authorize these receivers but some people have had assistance from the EXECUTIVE OFFICES in getting the units activated that they bought. I don't know why you want to be a BETA tester, I am one because I sell the product but I refuse to sell the 322/522 until they straighten out their software. Buy one if you wish to take the gamble but I suggest waiting till summer and see if the product ever grows into a working product.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I've read and read on this board about the 522 and 322 having software problems. I've never had a problem with either one. The only thing was my 522 for two days liked to reboot about 4 times in a row twice a day, but that stopped after a couple days and I've had nothing but good luck with it.


----------



## mjrusso45 (Jan 31, 2004)

I would have say that your use of the term "good luck" is very fitting. You have very good luck, indeed. Congratulations


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

On a related issue, how are these EBayer getting something like a 522 to sell at all? I mean, they would have to lease them, right? And then send them back to Dish if they canceled?

Or are these dealers that are supposed to be having them for DHA people that are just selling them instead?

Just curious.

- John...


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

jgoggan said:


> On a related issue, how are these EBayer getting something like a 522 to sell at all? I mean, they would have to lease them, right? And then send them back to Dish if they canceled?
> 
> Or are these dealers that are supposed to be having them for DHA people that are just selling them instead?
> 
> ...


If I am not mistaken, dealers purchase all hardware that they receive for their stock, when a system goes on the DHA plan E* buys that equipment back from the dealer at dealer cost and the dealer then gets a commission once a new DHA sub has been installed and activated and if that new DHA sub cancels too soon (not sure what the time limit is) the dealer has to give the commission back to E*. Some dealers instead of placing these systems on the DHA program will sell the 522 and 322 receivers on e-bay and hope to make a small profit by getting a few dollars more then what they payed. If a dealer only makes say $5 -10 on each 322 or 522 that it sells on e-bay and they sell 100 of these units this way they will make $500 - 1000 without worrying weather that the customer will cancel or not.


----------

